# 204 Ruger



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone load for and or shoot the mighty .204? Picked up a Ruger American Predator a few weeks ago and I'm currently working on a load with Hornady 45 grain SP bullets as well as Midway's 34 grain Dogtown (Nosler) bullets. Ran first batch of 45's through it Saturday but groups were an inch plus so I just loaded up another test batch with a different primer and tweaked seating depth. Hoping to get W748 to shoot out of it well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup. I shoot two of them. Both are 12 twist. I shoot the Hornady V/Z Max's 32 grns. Spectacular results on P dogs all the way up to Badger size critters. I have tried the Dog Town 34 grns in my 20 Practicals but I couldn't get them to group that well. Best I could get was .219 with H322 in a ladder test using H322 and 8208.

My .204's like the H322 at 27.5 grns in the Savage LRPV and my Cooper at 27.0 grns.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I tried 4 or 5 different bullets including the dogtown and both bergers and could not get them to group very well either. My gun loves the 39gr Sierra Blitzking and will print a 5 shot group of 1/3" at 100 yards consistently. It is also spectacular on prairie dogs and rabbits. I shoot IMR 8208, it has proven much more stable when you are shooting at 60 F in the morning and 100 F in the afternoon.


----------



## Daddylglegs (Nov 28, 2016)

The sierra 39 gr. Blitzking are winners paired with 25.0 gr allient 10x and remington 7 1/2 BR Primers.
Best is 5 shot .120". Others well under .20". Neck turn and .05 clearance to lands.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Daddylglegs said:


> The sierra 39 gr. Blitzking are winners paired with 25.0 gr allient 10x and remington 7 1/2 BR Primers.
> Best is 5 shot .120". Others well under .20". Neck turn and .05 clearance to lands.


The 39gr Blitzking is a great load. I've killed Yotes out to 200yds with them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a load I worked out a while ago. 

Truth be told, I’ve never tried the 39gr so I dunno how well they’d shoot out of my gun. But 40gr vmax and Remington Accutips have served me well.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Bax* said:


> Here is a load I worked out a while ago.
> 
> Truth be told, I've never tried the 39gr so I dunno how well they'd shoot out of my gun. But 40gr vmax and Remington Accutips have served me well.


I like your attention to detail and documentation. Seriously.


----------

